# eagle flag



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

First pass at a flag with an Eagle superimposed. Going to see how this works with thin stains..

This just out of the Shark.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Omg now that is outstanding!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Cool - You use the sign on sign technique? Or as they called it, letters on letters, or something like that. Paint the eagle or the flag and stain the other part.

Gotta show the finished product.

HJ

Shows you were paying attention


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Outstanding


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Text on text.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

Outstanding!!!!!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Beautiful. 

Thoughts on the finish?


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

That will be a classic for years to come, Scottart. Beautiful.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

uhhhh.... *WHEW!!!*


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Impressive Scottart! Congrats!
Sid.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

JFPNCM said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> Thoughts on the finish?


I am carving 4 of them and finishing each a different way....


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Scott, outstanding use of a CNC.......most excellent...

When i saw this, after the WOW factor settled in, the first thing that came to mind was that 

I could picture that hanging with pride in any VFW in the country...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Instead of the eagle you could have the emblem of a branch of the service.

Or even a private company logo.

HJ


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

*Paint*

Here is a first look are version 1 of the paint


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

The eagle is almost lost - you have to look real close to see it. Either have to paint or stain the eagle. It looks too cool to have it so hidden. The piece is big nuff to do something with it. Just my opinion.

HJ

Art Critic at large - - yeah, right


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Could you separate the eagle and pocket it then cut it out of a darker wood


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

fixtureman said:


> Could you separate the eagle and pocket it then cut it out of a darker wood


Hmmmmm. A pocket eagle version could be a great idea... Have to practice my pocket skills. Honest John wants me to do all my cabinets that way


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looks really good Scott . I would have liked to have seen a stained version as I like the wood look the best


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

How about a black outline of the edges of the eagle?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scott,

Do the inlay and when Mama sees it and wants her cabinet doors done that way, you'll be all practiced up. Win win

Still think just staining the eagle would set it off, BUT ........ doing an inlay with some real nice wood like walnut, mahogany, cherry, or even a deep stained maple (Minwax Honey) would really set it off. And then a nice coat of lacquer or poly over the whole thing.

HJ

Art critic and problem solver.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scottart said:


> Have to practice my pocket skills. Honest John wants me to do all my cabinets that way


You're the one that said your wife would like you to do your cabinets that way. I was just trying to keep you in good graces with her, so she'll let you do this again. Gotta show her you learned something and it's a worthwhile event to attend. Strictly business you know.

HJ

Happy Wife - Happy Life


----------



## Shadowrider (Apr 1, 2015)

I like your 1st version but would change it up just a bit. I'd use a red, white and blue water based stain and like the previous poster mentioned I'd stain the eagle brown. The idea would be to have some color but not hide the wood grain to the point of not seeing it. That's some fine router work there brother! Very creative, as your usual.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Shadowrider said:


> I like your 1st version but would change it up just a bit. I'd use a red, white and blue water based stain and like the previous poster mentioned I'd stain the eagle brown. The idea would be to have some color but not hide the wood grain to the point of not seeing it. That's some fine router work there brother! Very creative, as your usual.


I like your idea.... Tried to fake it with thinned acrylic wash.... But to much... I'm making 4 of these.. So maybe the next will be closer to that washed transparent look.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by old coasty
_How about a black outline of the edges of the eagle?_

+1.
Sid.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I use color stain for most of my 3d stuff unless it is plywood. It is easy to cleanup too.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

*Flag Version II*

This is a larger version of the Flag and Eagle. 38 " wide and 1 :" deep carve. I used a torch to add some age and color, than spar varnish to make the under grain pop more. No stains on this one.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Scottart said:


> This is a larger version of the Flag and Eagle. 38 " wide and 1 :" deep carve. I used a torch to add some age and color, than spar varnish to make the under grain pop more. No stains on this one.


By far my favourite ! Great idea with the torch too


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That makes the eagle pop out a little more.

HJ


----------



## Shadowrider (Apr 1, 2015)

Now that's pretty good work with the torch, I too like the way the eagle "pops out". How long does that puppy take to carve?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I had the CNCRP running at 180 IPM and it did the 284567 vectors in 4 hours and 1 minute. than 3 minutes for the profile cut. A little sanding, and a light pass with the torch.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Scottart said:


> This is a larger version of the Flag and Eagle. 38 " wide and 1 :" deep carve. I used a torch to add some age and color, than spar varnish to make the under grain pop more. No stains on this one.


The mailing address to ship it to is....

Love this version, be ready to sell a bunch of them!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Giving one of these away on my Facebook page... if you feel lucky


https://www.facebook.com/WillowCree...865827276517/1072169036179521/?type=3&theater


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Great work Scott!!! I can't wait to get started. I can't order my Probotix Asteroid for 2 more months but you guys are really making that feel like forever! I've got a lot of catching up to do but for now I'll just have to keep watching tutorials and learning Aspire. Joe.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Waiting on my nebula to arrive. Love the flag. How do you figure out the depths of cut . I am going to be using aspire. Is there any place to get or buy the toolpaths or pattererns?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

edison auto said:


> Waiting on my nebula to arrive. Love the flag. How do you figure out the depths of cut . I am going to be using aspire. Is there any place to get or buy the toolpaths or pattererns?


O

One of the Great things about Aspire is that you can play with it before you buy it. So you should be able to down load the program and start figuring out how you set depths and such. they have very good tutoring. I sat in front of two PC's, one with tutorials running , and the other with Aspire open so I could follow them click by click.

There are tons of places to by designs on line. I occassionally sell my files when someone wants a jumps start (about $25 for small files like this).. Contact me once are up and running and have tried a few simplier projects, than we can talka about the flag model.

I feel your pain... waiting will drive you nuts, but playing with Aspire while you wait will give you a huge headstart.

Scott


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Especially the waiting part - and that darn learning curve!!!

HJ

Very impatient


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Downloading aspire tonight. Tracking nebula and it left Illinois on tuesday to ohio. Now it is on its way to florida and i should have it tomorrow. Cant wait. I noticed aspire has some programs loaded like roses, flowers and animals. I think watching the machine and following it on the computer will help understand how it works along with the tutorials. I have a lot of scrap lumber and plywood to practice with lol. Once i am up and running and i will send pics of the machine and stand. 4d wants to see pics as he has been helping with the layout of shelving etc. I am interested in the flag as my father in-law who works for me at my shop is retired marine. Santa claus is coming to town.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Mark,

Get ready for a lot of fun and headaches and more fun and head scratching and more fun and praises for the projects you make.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

cant wait to try and make the flag. Nebula just arrived and i am unpacking it now. Hard to work on cars right now with cnc machine here, but better get back to work or customers wont get cars back today. lol.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Good luck finding time to play with your new machine!

I have not cut anything for myself since February and have a new machine I got the first week in August that has not been used yet because I put it on the back workbench so I could not see it and want to play. Customer stuff first, new grandson and new great granddaughter and family, then honey do's and house repairs, then play time. Customers have me covered up right now with Christmas orders for their customers.
Maybe after New Years, I hope.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

I know our grandson is only 4 mo old so holding him is priority right now. Christmas is coming so quick that it may be the first of the year. I will run some small stuff from aspire just to make dust and see how the dust boot works. I have to take pictures of the machine and stand and post them when it is up and running.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Stand is done. Bringing the nebula home tomorrow. I hope to make some sawdust on Saturday. Can't sleep thinking about the projects I have planned


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

I remember reading a post about a router bit company that had bit and feed speeds for cnc machines. Does anyone know who it is or where I can find the info. Thanks


----------



## Frazil (Apr 21, 2015)

Most router bit companies, such as Onsrud or Centurion, have a speed and feed chart. I like the one from Dimar because it makes note of the materials being cut.
Go to http: //dimar-canada.com/pdf/RPM%20FEED.pdf to find it. 
I don't have enough posts yet to insert a URL so you will have to remove the spaces to get the address.


http://dimar-canada.com/pdf/RPM FEED.pdf


----------

